# Anyone want to start a new FET support thread?



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

I've just had a look at some of the other threads and thought it would be great to hook up with anyone doing FET in Sept. I think it would be lovely to be in touch with others going through the same thing.

I'm going on holiday first but hoping to do FET at Lister in Sept when I get back.

Would love to hear from anyone in the same boat.

Lots of love
Clo XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Clo (I'm previously Brighton too, but now moved back to E/Bourne - still work in Btn though, as does DH). 

I'm doing FET again in September, moving from Barts to the Esperance this time. I'd be happy to do a buddy group with you for the cycle. My first apt is 14th Sept so I might not begin the FET until nearer Oct.

Our history is unexplained since 2002 - although after having an ectopic pg from my last IVF in Nov last year, I now only have one tube and they also found some Endo (ho hum). I'm seeing the GYN in a couple of weeks to check the Endo isn't too bad then I want to plough on with some FET's. We have 8 embies in cryo and I'm umming and ahhing about trying to take a couple to blast...

How many embies do you have? Are they already at the Lister or are you moving them from Barts?

Kyla xx


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Kyla

Great to hear from you. I feel just the same about umming and aahing about taking my embys to blasto. We have 9 in the deep freeze at St Bart's but will be moving to the Lister. Apparently St bart's uses a courier service (or so I've read here) so hopefully shouldn't be a problem. I've read a lot about taking frozen embys to blasto on this site and it seems that most people do want to do that but it also seems like a bit of a gamble. I have an appointment at the Lister on Friday and will ask about it then. Want me to keep you posted on what they say?

I've heard the Esperance's success rates have really improved. I have a friend in Bton who's doing her NHS IVF cycle there in Jan. Apparently the Royal Sussex in Brighton has switched its contract to there from St Bart's - so they must be doing something right!

I'm on hols for first two weeks of Sept but really hoping we can do a FET almost as soon as we get back as I'm hoping I'll be a bit more relaxed than usual. It's so hard to stop the stress and expectation mounting, eh? But, it might be that we do it in Oct too. We'll see what they say come Friday...

Anyway, lovely to have a buddy!

Take care  
Clo XX


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Kyla and Clo

I'm planning to do FET at the beginning of October - don't know if that's too early for you... I have to do a downregging injection on day 21, and AF showed up today, so that means 9 Sept, by my reckoning, with FET around the first week of Oct.  

There are several others at around the same stage as me on the FET cycle friends thread.

love

BlueSoo


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I'm hoping to start FET mid september, whenever A/F puts in an appearance. I'm having it at UCH in London and I have 2 frozen blasts which I am hoping will thaw with no problems.
I'm off on hols too 2nd week of september for 1 week with the idea I will be nice and chilled when I come back.

Take Care all
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Clo - There is a girl on my Barts IVF thread who got PG using her Barts embie with FET at the Lister. Definately let me know what they say. She gave me the details of her courier too.

BlueSoo - The success rates for defrosting blasts are pretty good as they are so much more robust than normal embies. BTW - your little girl is a cutie.

Angelwings - Sounds like a good idea. We had our hols already in July otherwise would try that too! 

Having major AF pains today - prob from the Endo. One week now until I see the GYN to find out what is going on in there.


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello ladies

Can I join you? I am going for FET on 28th September at Ceram in Spain where we have 4 frosties waiting.

Helen
xx


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow loads of cool ladies! Great to hear from you BlueSoo, Angel Wings, Helen and Kyla .

Here's to the whole lot of us getting big massively fat positives this go!!

Kyla, sorry you're low with AF pains mate. Have you ever tried acupuncture? I know a good clinic in Brighton that costs £12 a pop if you want the details? Hopefully your gynae appointment will shed some light on it all too. I'll definitely let you know what the Lister says.

BlueSoo, I may not be doing FET til Oct if they can't squeeze me in in my Sept cycle but doen't really matter anyway, just good to talk to people going through at roughly the same time I reckon.

I reckon we might be doing FEt around the same time Angel Wings. Where you goin on hols?? I can't wait for mine, feel wiped out!

Hey Helen, how come you're going to Spain to have FET? I reckon it would be great to get away to do it.

Where's everyone at then in ttc? I'm on my third shot at IVF-related treatment, am 34, surrounded by bloody pregnant people. I used to go to a support group in Bton but stopped cos I felt it was too big. I was chatting to someone in the chat room last night who has a little un through IVF, it was lovely to hear a positive story.

Anyway, I can smell my bakies are nearly done, am starvin!! Talk to you all later.

Take care and stay positive ladeez!!
Clo XX

[br]: 21/08/06, 20:17PS I just checked out your wee Sami BlueSoo, absolutely bloody gorgeous. XX


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Good Morning everyone....just thought I would pop in and say hi!  I have two frosties waiting for me sometime in 
October.  I am going to Thailand on Sunday for 2 weeks and in the middle of af at the moment.  So I will be starting
on day 21 of my next af.
I am worrying already if both my embies will survive the thaw, but reading the posts on here have given me loads of hope.

Good luck to you all....sending you lots of


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck for your upcoming FET cycles   

Marie xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Clo

My clinic is in Spain as I had IVF with donor eggs over there. I have given up on my own eggs and it is virtually impossible to get donor eggs here in the UK or the waiting lists go on for years. In Spain they can pay the donors so they get plenty of them. The quality of care that you get is much better too.

Helen
x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope its ok to join you. Am due for FET next month at Barts, but am considering changing to Esperance clinic, as it seems tobe getting great reviews from everyone, & is so much closer to home   Also because think Barts have been crappy to deal with  
If anyone has any info on how to transfer your embryos would appreciate it.

Great idea this thread  

Sending everyone    

Dooleys


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Evening ladies

Hi Dooley, I've just been out with a friend who is staarting IVF at the Esperance in Jan, it sounds like theyre getting better as I've hear their name popping up left right and centre. Apparently St Bart's uses a courier that's relatively cheap. I read it somewhere on this site. I reckon you just need to give them a call and ask. I totally know what you mean about St Bart's being crap to deal with. So bloody stressful just getting a ruddy appointment! And even though I've done 2 shots at IVF and have to travel there they insisted I go to an info session before I could through with my first appt re FET!! So, I'm transferring to the Lister. Heere's hoping!

Helen, sound like a really good plan going to Spain. Is it hard to arrange treatment out there? I think there's another thread going on this site for women having treatment overseas. It might be good for you to check it out. Not that I don't want you to stay here too, just might be good to swap notes with others!!!

Only 2 days til my Lister appt, can't wait to get the ball rolling. Am feeling fired up and ready for my FET!! And only 6 more working days til I get the hell outta here for my hol. Bring it on, am bloody wiped out.

Hope you're all thinking good thoughts re your upcoming treatments.

Sending you all     

Clo XX[br]: 22/08/06, 22:17PS I forgot to day hi to you NVH I think we'll be FETing at around the same time. Good to hear from you. Try not to stress about those embys, if they're grade 1 there's every chance they'll be fine. I should know more about the odds of succesful thawing after my appt on Friday. Will check in then with all the info I've gathered. Lots of love Clo XX


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi all

Good that there are so many of us about to go through tx!  It will be great to have some moral support. I just lived on this site when I was going through tx for my dd.  Can't imagine what people on the 2WW did when it was down a few weeks ago...

Helen - interesting to be in touch with someone else who's travelling for tx.  I'm travelling from Venezuela back to the UK, which is where my frosties are.  I'm doing the day 21 downregging injection here, and then having one or possibly 2 scans locally, and then will go back to the UK before the third scan, I think (depending on how long it takes for my period to start after the downregging injection.  What stage do your clinic advise you to travel?  And to they advise you to stay in Spain for the 2WW, or to travel back as soon as you want after ET?

Clo - sorry to hear that you're feeling so wiped out - but at least I guess you'll really appreciate your hol...  Let us know what they say at your appt tomorrow.  What protocol will you be using?  Awww... thanks for saying Sami is cute - I think so, but then I'm biased...

Angel Wings - great to know that there's someone else out there depending on just 2 blastocysts.  I'm terrified ours won't defrost and that I'll have gone through all this worrying for nothing...

Ky-G - Thanks for your encouragement re blasts defrosting.  I thought that they didn't defrost well because they were so much more complicated organisms than day 3 embies, but you could be right about the robustness thing...  I'd like to believe it anyway, so please let it be true...  Thanks so much also for saying nice things about our little cutie - you see why we want another!

NVH and Dooleys - hi to you.  Hope we'll be able to encourage each other...

love

BlueSoo


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Dooleys - Your GP will need to refer you to the Esp for a consult, then you write to Barts for your notes (costs £10). After the apt you can courier them down. Not sure how much it costs but guessing around £200 but you should get some money back from Barts in you paid the full five year fee like I had to.

Clo - I tried acupuncture before during 3 goes at IUI and my first two IVF's but didn't find it made much difference so I'm not going to bother anymore. The one that I got PG on was without acu. I know it works wonders for some but it just didn't really click anything for me...


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Clo, Ky-g & Bluesoo

Thanks for the advice & information, appreciate it.  
We've decided to have a last minute break in the sun before our FET next month, can't wait, just like you Clo  
Am going to try to visit the Esperance when we get back to see what its like. Hearing loads of good things about it.

NVH Thailand you lucky thing


Hi to everyone else & good luck with your treatments

Dooleys


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well and all set for a nice relaxing Bank Holiday weekend.

Wanted to let you know what happened at my Lister appointment today as some if what I was told might be useful for you.

Re transferring your embys from one hospital to another: I was told I needed to write to the Lab team at St Bart's asking them to start the process of transferring them, copying in the lab team at the Lister. This letter needs to be signed by me and my bloke. After that we have to go to St Bart's to sign a release form and either take the embys to the Lister ourselves (and return the cannister thingy they come in) or St Bart's has a courier service we can use.

Re taking frozen embys to blastocyst: my doc said we could do two things. One, thaw all 9 embys, try to take them blasto, hopefully some survive to blasto. Transfer two into me, then refreeze any that are left over. I didn't realise you can refreeze blastos! Or if we don't want to do that we could thaw half, hopefully some survive and take those to blasto, and again hopefully some of those survive that long. He did say though that he believes that if an emby doesn't make it to blasto then it's likely it won't make it in womb either. So, it's a bit of a gamble...I think we're going to try the latter option as it freaks me out thinking about thawing them all at once. We're going to talk to embryology though once they've got my embys and see what they think we should do. Will obviously keep you posted.

Some other stats for you (from Lister): 

Success rate of FET when emby is blasto - 61%
Success rate of regular FET transfer for 34 yr old woman - 43%
Success rate of day 2 grade 1 emby surviving thawing - 60%

Well, lots to think about, but feeling too tired to think about it as haven't been able to sleep thinking about today! We won't be doing our FET until Oct as we need to have a scan on the first day of my AF - which falls when we're on hols (bugger). So we're looking at a mid-late Oct FET. I'll keep visiting this thread though, so keep in touch all.

Take care and lots of love
Clo XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Clo - The half and half option is what Im hoping to discuss too. We have 8 embies in cyro so using four wouldnt be too bad and would hopefully give me at least 2 goes at FET. 
Sounds like you had a good appointment. Only 3 weeks to mine now, just under.


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Kyla

So we might be FETing together? Hope so. Let me know how your appt goes. All the best Clo X


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Saw the Dr about my Endo and he said not to worry about it – only stage one and will be fine to carry on with treatment for at least another year before thinking about doing another LAP. Reason it hurts is it might be over a nerve ending. It was a quick appointment but at least I know it won’t get in the way of starting again.


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Kyla

Good news about your endo. 

I have been chatting to someone on another thread about hydrosalpinx so have got myself all worried again about it. It's a long story and I can't face typing it all now but am going to be asking some questions before I go ahead with FET.

Anyway, I am off on hols tomorrow so speak when I get back.

Take it easy  
Clo XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Have a good break Clo, see you when you get back.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Girls may I join you??

We are currently having tx for FET, ET is on 15th Sept, I am praying that our  survive!!

I have to say how much easier this cycle has been apart from the odd headache whilst DR its been far less traumatic, Watch this space the rollercoaster hasnt set off yet!!!

Love and  to you all

May our dreams come true


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies

How is everyone doing??

I've been back from my hols over a week and it's been a bit of a whirlwind - a new job and my Grandad died (just been to the funeral today). So...haven't logged on here for a while. 

As for tx, I am due for my baseline scan about 8 Oct, so I am trying to get really healthy - lots of early nights and no booze, etc. My new job will be a real challenge but it's at the same place so not too bad plus I'm hoping it'll help me focus on summat other than tx!!

Anyway, how is everyone else?? Just reading some of the threads at random, it seems like there are some positive FET stories out there which is excellent and very encouraging.

Hope everyone's doing really well.

Lots of love
Clo XX


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

I have been posting on 2 other threads. I started my injections on mOnday for my 1st FET. I would love to have company on this journey.

Good luck to us all

Sara


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Sara,
        I'm also havin fet in a few weeks, i'm having natural fet, so have been posting on that board, R u having medicated or natural?
Good luck with ur t.x, sendin u loads of


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi girls,

I'm gonna join you over here as well.  Hoping to have natural FET Oct.  Have 1st scan on Day 10 (Thurs 5th) and hopefully ET will be 12th/13th Oct.  We have 2 blasto frosties, so praying they both survive the thaw.  We were told one is of a poorer quality, but was worth a try .  Should find out of it's sucessful around the 22n/23rd.  

Is anyone else FETing around this time?  You're just ahead of me Niki aren't you? 

 For everyone!!  

Mack x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Clo

I'm so sorry about your grandad honey  
Not long before your treatment starts now. The rollarcoaster is about to start!

Take care
Dooleys


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Evening All  

Phoned Esperance today, friendly bunch    
Going to have a look round tomorrow, & find out how long the wait for appointments are & how the transfering etc works out.  
  Can't wait to see what its like.
Thanks for all your information Kyla & Nicky.  

Hope everyones ok  

Dooleys


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Evening all

Glad to see some new names on the thread - welcome all and sending you all loads and loads and loads of luck!!     

I'm also doing natural FET and my AF is due on 8 Oct and then first scan so my transfer will be around 22/23 Oct. We are going to try for blastos so not sure if that means I'll be waiting a bit longer for transfer, I guess so? So Sara I think you and me will be testing around the same time. There's a woman called Kyla who posts on this thread that is doing her FET at Esperance Dooley and she's sysling about same time as us I think. Haven't heard from her in a while though. How you doing Kyla if you're out there??

You're right Dooleys the rollercoaster is about to begin. We've all been through this before so let's try and use some of the lessons we've learnt. Personally I'm going to try and be all out positive as much as I possibly can and focus on my job. last time I worried about being too positive in case I was disappointed. Well guess what? I was disappointed but no less that my first cycle when I tried not to get my hopes up at all. Why the hell not think positively, it'll keep our spirits up and this time it might just bloody work!! (Remind me of this will you on my 2WW!!)

One question for you: I've read a lot of women taking protein shakes and baby aspirin to help their embryos stick. Does anyone know anything about this?? Just thinking ahead that's all...

Anyway, hope you all have a lovely weekend. I'm up at 6.30am to go to Margate for the day to help out at a massive arts project. If any of you are in the area check out Margate Exodus, you can google it to find out more. Should be good.

take care all

Love
Clo XXX


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

PS If anyone needs the details of a good courier I have details of the one I used called knisi Couriers, a bloke called Kosta. It cost me £55 plus VAT to courier them from St Bart's to the Lister and it was pretty stress free.


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Evening everyone* 

Clo That's good for the courier, would appreciate the details, thanks. keep thinking positively, this time will work  I'll keep reminding you on your 2ww 

Nicky How you feeling now, any better?

Kyla Are you collecting your snow babies yourself or having a courier do it for you?

Hi to everyone else
Dooleys


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello Girls, Oh wow you are all over here now??

How are we all today? I have been feeling quite poorly for the last 3/4 days   I dunno if its got anything to do with my jab I had Monday??

Well for those who dont know me, I have just started my 1st FET , I am based at the Esperance in Eastbourne along with Kyla & maybe Dooleys too    I have a baseline scan on Mon 9th October, so I'm just a week ahead of my good friend Kyla.....
I have 6 frosties so hopefully should get some survivers from them   

Ky ~ How are you hunni? Not long till you get jabbed hun    Looking forward to it? I hope you dont end up feeling like I have! I must admit though I have been feeling a little brighter today, not so sickie    xxx

Dooleys ~ how you doing sweetie? Managed to get any further yet? xx

A big hello to all you other girls, I will catch up with you all soon, take care

love & hugz
noodle~ nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hi Nicky*

Visited the Esperance today with dh to have a chat with them. How nice are they!  Definately transferring. Just got to get the consent form, our notes from Barts, & everything transferred.  Feel excited. Suprised they only do medicated but it all sounds good 

You poor thing, not feeling well, has it been since the jab? Worse still you had to pay for the pleasure  How much was the jab?
How many frosties will they defrost ? 6 left is great.

Take care hon, talk to you soon.

Dooleys


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Nicky and Dooley

Nicky I think we cycle at exactly the same time! Glad to know you!  

Dooley I've got the courier's details at work, will get them to you on Monday.

All the best
Clo XX


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks Clo


----------



## loubob (Sep 29, 2006)

_Hi all, I'm hoping I can join you....  First time on here ....

Hubby and I had ICSI earlier in the year which unfortunately failed using embryos with hubbys sperm which they surgucally removed, although this wasn't as sucessful as we hoped and some eggs were fertilized using a donor.

We have 2 Frozen using a donor sperm which we are starting the cycle for on the 10th, feeling very anxious and would be great to chat to some others going through treatment ....

Was very excited the first time round and told almost everyone I knew but keeping things a bit closer this time as not to add any additional pressure !

All the very best of luck to everyone going through FET, keeping everything crossed xx_


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Lou-bob

Welcome to fertility friends. You're bound to feel anxious - we all do - but we'll all be here for you to support you and try to ease your worries. We're all in the same boat!!

Hopefully your anxiety will turn into excitement once you get started. I can't wait to start because maybe just maybe it's step closer to getting pregnant. Let's hope that's true for all of us. Fingers crossed. 

Speak soon
Love Clo XXXX


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I popped in ages ago to say hello but I have now started FET, I'm with UCH London and I've been sniffy for 1 week now. Just waiting for A/F which should be from today then i have to go for a scan.

On my schedule it says that you should take the one off dose of antibiotics at this stage, do I wait until I've been for my scan?

What stage is everybody else at? I have 2 frozen blasts and this is my first time at FET and just keeping everything crossed that they will thaw when the time comes. 

Love
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

Just thought I'd pop in to say    & I'm feeling much brighter now, I think it may have been a little reaction to the jab I had last Monday as I was feeling hot flushes & a little dizzy    But hey its all good hopefully in the end   

Dooleys ~ Hey hunni, I'm glad you liked the Esperance, they are so nice in there... I hope you get the transfer & paperwork sorted soon chick, I may bump into you down there    xxxx

Angel wings ~ Hope all goes well with your FET hunni, do keep us all posted xx

Loubob ~ Welcome hun, just want to wish you all the best for your FET cycle & don't worry there are lots of us here you can chat to anytime  

Clo ~ Hey hunni, are we gonna be cycle buds then? woo hoooo    when you going for your baseline scan? Mine is on the 9th... Hope it all goes well for you babe xx

Ky ~ Hey chick, I know we only spoke on the phone earlier but just wanted to add you to my posts, it would be rude if I didn't    Just to say hopefully catch up with you on saturday & glad the jab went ok xxxxxxxxxx

Hello to everyone else & I hope you are all well, oh emma did you have a good holiday hun??

lots of love & kisses
nicky ~ noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

NIcky - LOL,  See you Friday morning to collect our embies! Well, not yours and mine together - you know what I mean!

Clo - I'm here. Doing good. Had my down-reg shot yesterday afternoon. Had a lovely hot flush last night, yay (that's sarcastic). What's the next appointment for you?

Dooleys - Im glad you liked the Esp. They have all been very friendly and organised so far: big improvement!


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Morning Everyone* 

*Kyla* It must be great to get your schedule  Hope the jab was ok 

*Niki W* How are you doing hon  Any sign of the surge yet  This time is definately your time  Try to ring you later if your about 

*Nicky, noodle* Glad you're feeling better, did you have a reaction to dr last time  Are you collecting your snowbabies your self? Keeping everything crossed for you. 

*Loubob* Welcome to FF 

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a great day.

Dooleys


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I've had a hectic day at work and can't believe that this time next week I'll have had my first scan. It's so weird this FET lark compared to the long and drawn out process of IVF.

*Dooleys* - I'm so sorry I've realised I promised you the courier's details, I fogot in all the hecticness of starting my new job plus I can't seem to access FF at work, it keeps freezing my computer?? Will write it on my hand and log on tomorrow night and give you them.

*Kyla* - great to hear from you love, so glad things are going well. My next appointment is my baseline scan next Tues and we're looking at a transfer date around 18/19 so far. What did you decide to do about your embies? are you thawing all of them? We've been advised to thaw all 9 of ours and try to take them to blasto, then refreeze any blastos if we have any leftover. I'm pretty bervous about it, it seems like a major gan=mble but am going to go with the Lister's advice. When's your transfer day likely to be? Seems like there's a few of you - Nikki, Dooleys and you - having treatment at Esperance, it's great you've got each other. Wishing you all BFPs galore. XX

Hi *Angel Wings* good to hear from you, I'm doing a natural FET so not sure about your question re antibiotics, sorry. Anyone else know about that on here, ladies? If not, I'm sure you could call your fertility nurse?

Hi *Lou-bob*, how are you feeling? Less anxious I hope. Are you having any alternative therapy to help you stay calmish? I am trying to arrange reflexology as I've heard wonders about it and have tried pretty much everything else! It's so important to organise some treats for yourself during this time, whether it's a facial or a lovely massage. You know, I don't need to tell you. Be nice to yourself, love.

Glad you're feeling better *NikkiNoodle*. I reckon things like hot flushes are pretty normal, what with all those bleedin hormones, eh? My baseline scan is next Tues 10th - a day after yours. It's great to have some company, love. XXX Let's keep in touch.

How is everyone else doing? *Mack? Sara?* How about you Gill? have you got any news? Keeping fingers crossed for you, just reread your post and realised you'll know by now....  

Sorry if I've missed anyone out. It's hotting up now ladies, it's getting exciting!!

Stay positive everyone!

Lots and lots of love Clo XXX


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Brighton Belle, I found out about the antibiotics, I'm going to take them after I've had my first scan which will be on friday as the   arrived today.
It's going to be abit strange going back there after having a break, though not looking forward to all the hanging around as they are always behind.

Is anyone just at the sniffing stage like me?

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hi everyone* 

*NikiW*  You can bend my ear anytime, you've put up with me enough times  It will happen, the difference is we'll appreciate it more when it does 
  

*Clo* Don't worry i'm a complete airhead at the moment  How's the new job going?

*Kyla & Nicky* Hope you're both ok. Got our appointment 17th Oct, so not long now.  Which consultants are you under? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Dooleys


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

Dooleys ~ Good news about your appointment hun, & you are right its not that long to go now! Are you excited hunni? We are both under Mr Chui. Mr Chui was my specialist at the DGH (hospital) so I know him pretty well, which is quite comforting. He is really nice, is that who you are seeing there? Actually I thought he was the only consultant there to be honest  

Angel wings ~ Hows the sniffing going hun? I'm not sniffing hun I just had the one off intra muscular injection & I have my baseline on Monday, when is your scan? x

Clo ~ Hey hunni hows things with you? Our baseline's are getting closer & closer   I'm getting quite nervous now just thinking about it all    I am off to London on Friday to collect my little snow babies from the hospital there & I'm bringing them back down to my local clinic, i wish you lots of luck hun xx

Niki ~ Hey hunni bun, hows things with you? I haven't chatted with you for a while?? Is everything going ok sweetie? xx

     to everyone else that I have missed, I am sorry but the list of peeps is too big & my brain cant quite remember all the names  

Lots of love & kisses to you ALL!!

noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hi Noodle* 

I'm going to be under Mr Zaidi who originally refered us up to Barts from our local hospital!  Which is probably good as i've met him already. We can't wait to get going again now. 
Have been waiting for Barts embryology dept to ring me back for days now, was there anyone you spoke to in particular Or a different number? Want to get the consent form & everything moving.  Am getting impatient now 

Talk to you soon
Dooleys


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Evening!

Dooleys - I've got the details of the courier for you:

Kosta Kios
Knisi Courier
020 7357 0001 or [email protected]

I had a bit of a nightmare getting St Bart's to help with moving my embryos, they're a pain. Eventually I dealt with someone called Shaun on the embryology team who sorted everything out with a bit of prodding!  You've just got to keep telling reception to put you through to Shaun from embryology re getting a consent form.

Nikki, I feel just the same about it all. Sometimes I feel so positive and full of hope about it but if I allow myself to think about it too deeply I get really upset. I think the most difficult bit will be when they thaw them and we have to speak to the clinic every day to see how they're getting on. It all feels like such a gamble. Everything crossed.

Well, hope everyone else is good.

Spk soon
Clo XXX


----------



## Cosmo (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi girls, may I join you?   We saw the doctor yesterday and are hoping to start FET next month. I see a number of you were at Barts. Our son is the result of ICSI with them and our four frosties are there. I just need to have my bloods done to check I am ovulating, attend an information session and have a scan.... and then we are off! 

I already have that excited but slightly sick feeling just thinking about treatment. I can't wait to get started.

Really looking forward to getting to know you all and hearing your stories.

Cosmo x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hi Cosmo*

Welcome to the thread  Good luck with the rollercoaster ride  Let us all know how you get on, & when you're starting. Talk to you soon.

*Clo* Thanks for the info. Have given them a ring & it'll be £155 + VAT. So we might go & collect our snowbabies ourselves, will have to talk to dh tonight. Suppose i should check his opinion as they're part of him too  Thanks for the info. Hope your ok.

Dooleys


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kyla & Nicky*

  Todays the day for your snowbabies  How exciting.  Have a great day.

Dooleys


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all

AF arrived on Wednesday and I am off to the hopsiotal tomorrow for a scan and a blood test. Hopefully transfer will be in approx 2 weeks! I am starting  to get excited now.

Hope evryone elase is ok, not read mnay posts today as I have had a really bad day at work and am off to bed now.

Love to all

Sara


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya Girls,

Just popped in to say the collection of the embies went really smoothly, but the journey was sooooooooooooooooo long! I have my baseline scan on Monday also, so I cant wait for that to come!!

Dooleys ~ thanks for the message hunni & everything went well, so they are all now safe & sound at the Esperance. I felt really sad when i was leaving bart's though as my favourite nurse Alicia (irish one) gave me a big hug & said she was gonna miss me (bless her) she is so lovely & I will miss her too. Hope all is well with you hun, you got any further with things yet? xx

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all well

lots of love
nicky ~ noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Sara* Good Luck with your scan & tests today.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

*Noodle* Alicia & Yemi are the 2 nurses there that make the effort, so i know what you mean.  Did you drive or go by train to Barts? We're hoping to collect our snowbabies on 17th, same day as our consultantion    Getting excited now, just waiting for copies of our notes & then we start.  for Monday

Hope everyones ok

Dooleys


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - so glad our embies are in their new home now - as Nicky said, it was a very long day! 

Clo - We asked about Blasts and the clinic were happy to do it. They normally recommend it after three failed goes. I know technically only two of ours failed but Im keen to give this our very best shot so we are going to thaw all 8 frosties. However, the Esp don't re-freeze so we will be using up our entire supply. I guess if the FET doesn't work we can always save up and go again in 6-12 months or so.
We didn't use the courier as they quoted us £200. We needed that extra money to pay towards taking them to blast.

Dooleys - The shot was okay, and no side effects so far - apart from a few headaches. Can handle those though.
We drove but hit major traffic. Allow yourself a good while to get there and back. Is your consult late afternoon then? It took us three hours there and then three hours back. However, as you can go straight up the A21 you might fare slightly better. DH & I hit the 21 at Tonbridge and then took the A13 in from the M25 East which wasnt too bad. We got delayed mostly cos' we hit Tunbridge Wells as the same time as half of the population of the UK it seemed!!


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hi Kyla*

Consultations first thing, so hoping to leave around 10.30 at latest. Have been told we have to be back at clinic by 3.30pm latest  So we've gotta be quick  We were thinking of getting the train, that only takes 2hrs to London from eastbourne. 3hrs in a car each way!   you must have been knackered  Is the container really heavy to carry

Talk to you soon

Dooleys


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Dooleys - To say we strapped it in the backseat of our car - well, it took two seat-belts! Its the size of one of those mini-fridges you get for beer. Plus it is heavy. However, if you got the car from the station to the clinic you would probably be okay but it will take up a seat on the train like a person would...


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kyla*

Prob not a good idea to try & carry on the tube eh! 

Thanks for the info

Dooleys


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

You might be tight on time or you could be just fine. I have to say Barts took less than 20 mins to get them transferred which I was impressed with. Can you afford the courier?
In hindsight, with more money, I might have gone for that option - much less travelling and a calmer DH


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kyla*

Trying to save as much money as poss. £200 for courier is a bit steep,  that's why we were going to collect it. Still not quite sure of costs of drugs so trying to be abit careful. Have you had to pay for any yet 
Although like you said i do think it would be better for Dh's stress levels to have a courier 

Talk to you soon
Dooleys


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Dooleys - Drugs were £150 for down-reg shot, £17 for oestrogen pills and £10-15 for Prog per box (I only needed one as had some left over).
Re the courier - you have to pay £40 to 'rent' the carrier for the day, in case you want to factor that in.


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Wow, things are getting exciting round here - embys all safe and transferred *Nikki*, glad to hear it. When I heard back from the courier to say he'd dropped ours off at the Lister I felt really emotional, weird isn't it but they're my frozen family in there!! How did your baseline scan go today?? I've got mine tomorrow, excited but scared too, the rollercoaster begins again, eh? Hope it went well today and everything is as it should be. Thinking of you.

Hi *Kyla*, I'm going to thaw all my embys too (have I already told you that?). I agree with you that it's worth the gamble, I've never tried blastos before either so it seems like the right thing to do for both of us, maybe this is what we need this time for a BFP. Everything crossed.

Hi *Dooleys*, have you sorted your embys yet? I think £200 is a lot to transfer them by courier but I guess it's a much longer journey from london to eastbourne, I think I would have paid it anyway though to avoid any extra stress but then I am a bit of a stress bucket at the best of times.

So, when are you two (Dooleys and Kyla) looking at doing your transfers?? I'm feeling  to think that mine is in less than 2 weeks. I'm excited and terrified too, please please please let it work this time for all of us.

Hope you're all good.

Anyone else from the thread got any news? How are you all? Kosmo, Sara M anyone else? What's happening' with you?

           

clo XXX


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

evening Girls,

Clo ~ Hiya hunni good luck with your baseline, let me know how it all goes? Mine didn't quite go according to plan    the lining was ok at 5mm but she found 2 cysts and 1 of them was 17mm so the cons said to do blood test just to make sure the cysts wern't chucking out oestrogen    I had all this before when I was at bart's doing my IVF cycle except the cyst was bigger then!! But apart from that hunni everything was going well, should find out tomorrow the blood test results, so hopefully i can get on to phase 2! xx

Hi dooleys how you doing sweetie? Hope you are well & nothing much from me to report apart from what I just mentioned above to clo! xx

Hi Ky you ok hunni, i seem to be leaving messages for you all over the place  
xxxx

Hello to everyone else & hope you are all well? Thinking of you all
lots of love nicky xxxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hi Everyone* 

*Kyla* Thanks for the info. How you feeling now after jab??

*Clo* Only 2 weeks to go  That's come round quick  Sending you loads of   

*Nicky* No news at mo apart from hassle trying to get copies of notes from Barts  Suprise, suprise! They acknowledge getting paid for it & know of our request, but until accounts department actually place letter on their desk, they won't copy them!   & they don't know where letter is! Can feel the blood pressure rising   We want them for our appt next week. 
Any news from your blood tests 

Hi to everyone else

Dooleys


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Evening all

Nikki really sorry to hear about your baseline but hopefully the blood tests will come back okay and then you can just get on with the cycle. My baseline scan today didn't exactly go as planned either. I have had hydrosalpinges detected before in my tubes (they are fluid filled sacs which can leak their fluid into the uterus and kill embryos). I've been worried about them affected my success before but had been assured that unless they showed up on ultrasound there was nothing to worry about. I told the nurse about it today to ask her to have a good look out for them as I don't want to cycle if there are any there. She thinks she might have seen one today but wants me to go up to the Lister for a scan as they have more powerful ultrasound scanners there. So, trying to get an appointment asap that will fit in with work commitments. Hopefully they won't find anything, but if they do I'll ditch the cycle and try and get the hydrosapinges sorted. I feel pretty numb at the moment, in a way I'm just relieved that at last someone seems to be really taking this into account but I obviously want to get on and cycle. I guess it's best to know now if they're there rather than later. Anyway, that was a big rant. Let me know how your blood test goes, will be sending you    

Dooleys, hope you've had some success getting your notes from St barts, I have to do the same thing and am not looking forward to DH doing it. He'll probably lose his rag if they go all flaky and disorganised as they usually do! Good luck with that m'dear.

Everyone else is a bit quiet on this thread. Hope it's because you're all doing fine and dandy.

Love to all
Clo XXX


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Clo ~ Awwww hunni i'm sorry to hear that, we're a right pair aint we  
I agree with them about sending you for a proper in depth scan tho hun, it needs to be sorted! You dont want to get all the way through your cycle then have the fluid damage your embies in the womb    Hope you get it sorted soon hun, its a pain trying to get an appointment around work!
I got my blood results back today & everything was ok (thank god) so I started my  oestrogen tablets tonight & have scan next thurs 19th......

I hope you girls are ok, I will catch up with you all later
lots of love
nicky ~ noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Evening all 

*Nicky* What a relief eh! Made up for you hon 

*Clo* I agree with Nicky, best to get it looked into properly asap. Although i understand how you feel. Sending you lots of       &  Hope your appointment is arranged quickly. BTW Dh did lose his rag abit oops  but did get phone call to say notes are on their way. Lets see if they arrive. He does have his uses 

Hi to everyone else

Dooleys


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

I had my blood test on Staurday which was fine and am on oestrogen tablets now as well as buserelin. I go back on the 22nd for a scan and then transfer should be 2/3 days later.

No-one has yet mentioned the fibriod that I have that they found last time  

Fingers crossed for everyone else  

Sara
xx


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi all

Thanks for all your kind words. Got an appointment at the Lister first thing Monday morning so should find out there and then if there are any hydrosalpinges to worry about.  

Really glad your blood test came back okay Nikki, and that you're steaming ahead. Hopefully I will be too come Monday.  

Dooleys, my bloke rang St Bart's today about our notes and they seem to have jumped to it! Maybe they respond better to a bit of testosterone!  

Hi Sara, glad to hear you're on your way and doing well.

Catch up with y'all soon.

Hang in there      

Lots of love
Clo XXX


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hey Clo*

Guess what  Notes only arrived today  They're not all there but hey, its a start. Have to get Dh to deal with them in future. Testosterone must work.  
Hope yours arrive soon

Dooleys


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Where's everyone gone   

Hope you're all ok.
We've got our first consulatation at new clinic tomorrow, as well as us transfering snowbabies. A busy day! Please let our journey be easy.   

Sending you all   

Dooleys


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been in touch for a bit, been a really busy few days. Today I had my scan at the Lister and had some bad news. They found a hydrosalpinx on my fallopian tubes under ultrasound so I'm having surgery next week, to remove my tube, possibly both depending on what they find. It's been a really really emotional day. In some ways I was relieved to finally have someone acknowledge the fact that I've suspected a problem with this for months but I've felt real grief at the prospect of losing a part of me - something that makes me a woman. I know it sounds silly. Anyway, we're booked in for next Tuesday. More monoploy money bites the dust - a mere £2200 for the surgery. I guess there was a reason why my poor old Grandad died when he did, because he left me some money and that's how we'll pay for it.

On the upside, maybe this is the big step towards the baby we so desperately want. Fingers crossed again.

How's everyone else? Hope you get on okay tomorrow Dooleys. I got my St bart's notes on Sat morning, I definitely think a bit of testosterone gets them moving up there! Nikki, it must be only a week or so to go til transfer??

Wishing you all very very very best of luck with your cycles      
I'll still pop in and see how you're doing. Hopefully if the surgery goes okay and I feel well enough we can do our FET next month so I won't be too far behind you all.

Lots of love
Clo XXX


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Dooley's ~ Hey hunni, big day for you tomorrow?? I wish you lots of luck for a smooth running day & please let me know how it all goes? I will be thinking of you chick xxx

Clo ~ Awwww hunni i'm so sorry to hear you've been having a rough time, I can understand exactly what your going through hun, I had the same thing happen to me, both my tubes came out..... Its for the best tho sweetie, you dont want anything standing in the way of your tx do you?? Hope it all goes well for you chick, do keep me posted xxxxxxx

Kyla ~ Good luck with your baseline 2 morro, I will be thinking of you xxxx

Well as for me I have my 2nd scan on Thursday just to make sure my lining is nice & thick, then they are estimating my transfer the following Thursday 25th    its all moving so fast..... I'm guessing my lining is doing something as I keep getting af like pains   Dunno if thats normal    

Well I will chat to you all soon, take care all


----------

